# South Carolina Gentlemen's Club



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

*CHARLESTON, S.C. --* A teacher in South Carolina is going above and beyond to help young boys in his community become young gentlemen, reports CBS affiliate WCSC-TV.

Every Wednesday nearly 60 students at Memminger Elementary School dress for success and meet for the "Gentlemen's Club."

Raymond Nelson is the student support specialist at Memminger Elementary in Downtown Charleston, South Carolina. He works with at-risk children and over winter break thought of an idea to teach his students life lessons.

"I was thinking maybe if I have the boys dress for success," Nelson said to WCSC-TV. "When was the last time you saw someone fighting in a tuxedo?"

Nelson started The Gentlemen's Club. Their motto is: "Look good, feel good, do good."










http://www.breitbart.com/video/2016...-to-teach-young-students-to-become-gentlemen/

PS - Don't Google South Carolina Gentlemen's Club


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

HDRider...thank you for posting this and for the chuckle at the end.  What a great thing this teacher is doing for all those young boys, giving them a good start in life and teaching them good. 

Maybe other schools will see this and adopt the idea? We raised our son to be polite, open doors for woman, car doors, say yes and no ma'am/sir, and all this has paid off as he is a shift leader/asst. manager for Walgreen's. They closed a few stores, but kept him, though he was newly hired because he got such nice comments from his coworkers about how polite and nice he is.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

That’s crazy. I found an old class picture the other day that looked almost exactly like that. I even looked a little like that one white kid there.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

It is so easy and somewhat lazy to simply post negativity every day.
A nice uplifting start for folks who want to see the goodness in the world.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I have helped tie neckties for Seniors at graduation many times. Daughter recently did a program for high school girls on how to be stylish at prom without being overexposed.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Since its working so well, some girl who can't joins parent will complain and ruin it.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mnn2501 said:


> Since its working so well, some girl who can't joins parent will complain and ruin it.


Maybe some one will start a lady’s group. 

The force multiplier of positivity.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

mnn2501 said:


> Since its working so well, some girl who can't joins parent will complain and ruin it.


Arguably a girl learning to be a gentleman is still better than learning nothing at all.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Wouldn't work for girls. How many have you seen getting into cat fights wearing dresses? I saw an awful lot when I was younger.

I think those boys are so adorable. Mr. Nelson deserves the praise. It's not just about dressing nice, it's about someone taking the time to teach these young men how to behave politely in society. Not many children learn that at home anymore.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Think a moment about the type of people who wear ties. 
There is a reason the Bible tells you not to. 
I think think the idea of teaching children to be gentlemen is great ,...... the ties though are evil.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I think it would be a great idea to teach all genders to behave properly and really understand respect. And if the parents and religious organizations are not doing this then it should be part of the school curriculum or at least a private club. Manners serve a purpose as does proper speech in any society. Of course the most influential gender on a child is the same sex gender (parent or other person in their life) so if all the men around these boys are behaving properly and most importantly thinking properly then they will have a huge influence on them. As would a women's club. But most importantly would be a joint club so that they really learn to know the opposite gender.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

AmericanStand said:


> Think a moment about the type of people who wear ties.
> There is a reason the Bible tells you not to.


 What?!?!?!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Ties definitely represent evil. They were invented (designed) to hide the ugly line of buttons running down the front of shirts when men stopped wearing shirts that they slipped on over their heads with no openings front or back. Of course back then they then had to wear fancy neckcloths to hide the boring neck bands of the shirts.

Please tell me that somewhere in the bible it tells men not to wear those ugly baseball caps!!! I can only tell you what I think of the type of people who wear them - never take them off even at table and apparently never clean them as they are dirty and greasy and often discoloured from sweat.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Unfortunately those caps you dislike serve a useful purpose and are modest. 
For those of us sensitive to glare and fluorescent lights they are indeed a God send.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

baseball caps are unhealthy. Was talking to a friend about a year ago, he and I are never seen outside without a wide brimmed cowboy hat. Said his Dad had just told him of a friend of his that lost his ears to skin cancer, the man always wore caps, not hats. Dad was cussin caps far and wide. I'm having to treat my own ears for weather damage now. When I was younger I wore caps in the field instead of hats, my ears got major sunburn many times. Last 20 years, I may have worn a cap 4 or 5 times. That was in the shade too.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Caps cause cancer
Ties are evil
Christ is coming soon

Learn something new everyday


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

AmericanStand said:


> Think a moment about the type of people who wear ties.
> There is a reason *the Bible tells you not to.*
> I think think the idea of teaching children to be gentlemen is great ,...... the ties though are evil.


What?

Could you please cite the Bible passage where this is?

Thank you


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I taught speech communication in a small public school. The lesson that has produced the most positive feedback over the years was the etiquette unit, which included use of the utensils in a formal place setting.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> "I was thinking maybe if I have the boys dress for success," Nelson said to WCSC-TV.
> *
> "When was the last time you saw someone fighting in a tuxedo?"*


Last week at a Waffle House in Warsaw, NC.
I'm surprised a thread about it hasn't been posted here.

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/news/nation-world/national/article211130829.html


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

AmericanStand said:


> Unfortunately those caps you dislike serve a useful purpose and are modest.
> For those of us sensitive to glare and fluorescent lights they are indeed a God send.


And us baldies. Sunburn up there hurts


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I think I read a study that the Amish have 37% less incidents of skin cancer. The link seems to be the straw hats and long sleeve shirts. Works for me.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

AmericanStand said:


> Unfortunately those caps you dislike serve a useful purpose and are modest.
> For those of us sensitive to glare and fluorescent lights they are indeed a God send.




Lots of alternatives that also have style. In fact the cowboy hat is a true American classic available in summer and winter fabric and not only protect the face, eyes and top of the head but also the neck. Baseball caps don't - only protect one side at a time and if they look bad with the peak worn at the front they look awful with it pointing down the back of the neck. Raider of the Lost Ark hats (Fedoras)are also much more practical.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> I think I read a study that the Amish have 37% less incidents of skin cancer. The link seems to be the straw hats and long sleeve shirts. Works for me.


Also they don't wear binikis, sunbathe, or use tanning beds, which I know a lot of people my age and slightly older did for years and years when we were young.


----------

